# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Mafia Rings - Heaven vs Hell (10/5/12)

## Harelori

Me and some mafia people that are well dressed with ties and tuxedos are currently at our mafia HQ,our hideout, its located at a high place where no man can easily reach,the only way to get there is to climb up lots of stairs and its also the only way out (the stairs are made of blue glass that goes around in circles:
My mafia boss is a strong one, he is famous, he owns a few rings, each ring posses a special power when activated (like in hitman reborn, just without the boxes):
I'm also the right hand man of our mafia boss  :Cheeky: 
Suddenly some guy called Reborn teleports into our hideout, hes short, looks like a baby:
He says _"I'm gong to visit heaven to make a deal"_
When he comes back from heaven he tells me and my mafioso friends _"I got you guys some rings"_, he hands over some new rings to our boss.
Reborn returns to heaven to make another deal,meanwhile our boss is standing outside the door that looks down at the stairs, I went to check on him and he froze, not ice, it was like something attacked him,a spell perhaps?
My instincts told me to take his rings ( I knew our boss's rings were strong ),I took them and placed them at my right hand fingers.
After that moment I was teleported to heaven's training field, there's alot of people fighting over there.
I think to myself _"Hmmm,lets check what these rings do!"_ I want to check the ring that is called Black Feather I just saw another man use it, he shouted _"Black Featherrr!!!"_ and the ring with a black feather on his hand turned into an axe.
I quickly rushed to one of the enemies as I shouted "Black Feather!" and the ring with the black feather on it turned into a huge mace, the mace wasn't heavy,and it turned into a ring again, then into a mace again, flashed like that and after a few times it turned into a mace and stayed as a mace (all this time I was running to the opponent) as I raised the mace and hit the place the enemy stood, he dodged but it left a huge hole in the ground. I was amazed by its power.
I teleported back into our mafia HQ and I thought to myself _"Hmmm,that ring wasn't so bad after all, lets check the other ring that's called PunkBuster"_.
I shouted _"PunkBuster!"_ and the ring was glowing, and suddenly a punk with black clothing , black hair (Mohawk hairstyle) came out of the ring:
Only it was a boy, no boobs  :Cheeky: 
That gothic punk was a warrior that used Muay Thai as his fighting style.
I know he was meant to help me in a fight.
I can't remember this part well but I was hiding behind a large rock, I was teleported to heaven.
A huge spiderman attacked heaven and his minions we're killing people, I felt hopeless as I saw my comrade from my mafia, one of my men dies (I saw a huge monster kills him, I saw it through a crack between two large rocks
The rock looked like this: I felt like it already happend before in the past, I slowly walked a little left and ignored my man being killed, the blood, I felt so weak  ::roll:: 
After I walked a little lft I saw a zombie eating a little girl in a less than 2 meter from me (It didn't frighten me at the moment).
Suddenly I traveled back in time:
The first time I traveled back in time : I wait till the zombie finish eating + killing the little girl and I move on to break into the enemy base, but there's heat detectors and camers so I travel once again in time.
Second time I traveld back:
I join in to protect the little girl, the zombie eats me and I turn into a zombie , I knew the effect of being a zombie is temporary so I didn't mind, I controlled my body and I went into their defenses because the heat sensors didn't feel me since I was dead, I was a zombie, the cameras didn't mind because I was like one of their own. (When I was a zombie I saw myself from 3rd person).
But when I was at the middle of breaking in I turned into a human again and the sensors detected me.
The third time it happend was exactly like the second time.
The end  :Happy: 

What do you think about my dream?
Just wanted to share it  :Happy:

----------


## Caenis

Wow, that seems like a very vivid dream!  Exciting too.  Exciting dreams are always fun to remember and write down.

I wish you could have used some of the other rings.  It would have been cool to experiment with them more.  I'm amused that death and zombification were only temporary ailments for you.  Did you save the girl when you protected her?  Or did the zombie eat her after it ate you?

You had a lot of impressive powers!  Very cool dream.

----------


## pankajdobariya2

wow that awesome picture gallery

----------

